# 2010 NFL Season



## rb1088

Thought I would get a head start on the season lol.

I am a fan of the Philadelphia Eagles and I think it is going to be a very interesting season.

"Out with the old and in with the new." is the phrase I think of when I think about the Eagles now.

The shipped McNabb off to Washington and gave Kolb the steering wheel. The offense is young and explosive in my opinion. Jackson and Maclin will be stars for the next 10 yrs, Celek is a great TE and Ingram will be a threat. Not sure about McCoy, but from what I saw last season he will be a decent replacement for Westbrook. Avant is a monster in the slot and there is competition to push them all to the best in that division (NFC East).

The defense is YOUNG. No question about that. They used almost their entire draft just to focus on the defense. They shipped away Brown and Gocong and got younger. This should be interesting to watch for sure.

Anyone else have any thoughts on the 2010 season right now?


----------



## kikachuck

rb1088 said:


> Thought I would get a head start on the season lol.
> 
> I am a fan of the Philadelphia Eagles and I think it is going to be a very interesting season.


Still an Eagles fan, eh? That's unfortunate 

The NFC East is going to be a good division this year. All 4 teams are potential playoff teams. The problem, though, is that they might beat the crap out of each other so much they won't be able to survive haha


----------



## Jnmcda0

I'm a Cincinnati Bengals fan. Here is my assessment of the Bengals:

The offense added free agent WRs Antonio Bryant and Matt Jones and drafted TE Jermaine Gresham and WR Jordan Shipley. This should greatly increase the offensive productivity. With the loss of TJ Houshmandzadeh to free agency, injuries to TEs Ben Utecht and Reggie Kelly, and the lack of production from Laverneus Coles, the Bengals offense was pretty one-dimensional last year. Gresham gives the Bengals a true receiving threat from the TE position for the first time in over a decade. 

The offensive line is still a concern, but Andre Smith has a year under his belt and is healthy again, so that should help somewhat. Despite the additional offensive weapons, I expect the Bengals to continue to be a run-first team. I've been very critical of the playcalling of OC Bratkowski, but maybe it will get better now that he has some better receivers to work with.

Defensively, they were among the best teams in the league last year and should only get better with the return of DE Antwan Odom (who had 8 sacks before getting hurt in week 6 last year) and the addition of 2nd round DE Carlos Dunlap. Tank Johnson and safety Roy Williams should be healthy again as well. 

Mike Nugent and Dave Rayner will compete for the placekicker. The Bengals let Shayne Graham walk after he struggled to make kicks in big games.

The Bengals have an extremely tough schedule in terms of competition, but the dates and travel distance are very favorable. All of their games are in the eastern time zone and they don't play in any hot weather environments early in the season or cold weather environments late in the season.

I think the Bengals will be in the playoff hunt once again, but with their schedule, they could end up anywhere between 7-9 and 11-5.


----------



## AliBaba

I was at SportsIllustrated.com this morning and saw this:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/peter_king/05/16/ranking/index.html



> *1. Green Bay.* It's not just the maturation of *Aaron Rodgers*. It's the carryover from a fluky end to 2009 (the weird playoff loss at Arizona) and the fact that only one team in football -- New Orleans -- had a better point differential than the Pack's plus-164 last year. I like *Jermichael Finley* to become a great player in his second starting season. I don't trust the pass-rush (where *Clay Matthews* is the only real thing), and I worry about two of the top three corners coming off ACL surgery, and aging. But the defensive front is formidable, and a very good match for the good run teams of the NFC North. I also like Weeks 2 through 5 on the schedule (Buffalo, at Chicago, Detroit, at Washington), which sets up for a strong start.




My reaction was something like :shock followed by :lol:lol Sure they had a decent draft and added some possible upgrades/depth for their pass rush/mid-field defense/o-line but let's not be ridiculous Mr. Peter King.

So given their strength of schedule, the 50% turnover rate for playoff teams/division winners the last 5 or so years, and the fact the Pack are due for a major injury(especially to the quarterback, it's been what, 20+ years?).....I'm holding firm to my 6-10 & no playoffs prediction.

For what it's worth, King has Philly at *#15* & Cincinnati at *#23*. Keeping in mind he had Chicago at *#1* & the Saints at *#24* in this same column last year so it's not worth much at all.




​


----------



## MattsMuseingBrain

It is going to be interesting but I'm a huge Cowboys fan so im saying super bowl on our home field. honestly tho we pretty much know who will be in the playoffs its just a matter of how those playoff games pan out


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Go Cowboys. :banana


----------



## melissa75

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Go Cowboys. :banana


Ditto!! And, pretty excited about Super Bowl coming to Dallas. Gonna be crazy, and I hope to be there!


----------



## kos

Philip Rivers, Antonio Gates, Vincent Jackson, Malcom Floyd, Darren Sproles, and new first round draft pick Ryan Matthews. What else needs to be said really? We should have the number 1 offense in the leauge.

On the defensive side of the ball we added former pro-bowler Nathan Vasher and got rid of the horrid Antonio "I can't tackle or catch" Cromartie. Vasher will be fighting for a starting job with Antoine Cason, a former first rounder that is starting to come into his own. The loss of Jamal Williams is a major loss, no doubt about it, but through the draft we filled that need and he will have to do for this season. I think the biggest question is Merriman. Will he return to his 2006-2007 self or was it just the roids in the first place. 

Special teams is always epic until the playoffs come. Darren Sproles always provides the chance to take it coast to coast every single time he touches the ball. He does punt and kick return duties. Our punter Mike Scifers is one of the best 3 punters in the leauge. Don't believe me? Watch the 2008 playoff game against the Colts. He single handly won that game for us. Something that I had never seen a punter do. Nate Kaeding is the most accurate kicker of all time in the regular season. His post season play has made me want to kill myself.


----------



## 4realguy

its all about the broncos i am excited about tebow and i like the direction they are going but i still think they are a few years from contending for a super bowl, san diego will probably win the west again damn i hate them, and sorry but the cowboys will not be in the super bowl they suck


----------



## Rasputin_1

This is how I feel about my teams chances this year.


----------



## TurningPoint

I feel like a tool that I follow it so much, yet I don't have a team. It is the New England Patriots, but meh.

If anyone wants to do a Fantasy Football League for SAS, I'm down for it, and ready to school anyone ;]

My early season prediction (though I can't be held accountable cause there's so much stuff to be decided still) Ravens beat Cowboys for the Super Bowl.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'm a Bucs fan; it is probably going to be another long year for the Bucs. I'm just praying the New Orleans Saints and teams that don't yet have a Superbowl ring to not get one this year. I would like for teams that never won the Superbowl to never ever get one.


----------



## melissa75

TurningPoint said:


> I feel like a tool that I follow it so much, yet I don't have a team. It is the New England Patriots, but meh.
> 
> *If anyone wants to do a Fantasy Football League for SAS*, I'm down for it, and ready to school anyone ;]
> 
> My early season prediction (though I can't be held accountable cause there's so much stuff to be decided still) Ravens beat Cowboys for the Super Bowl.


Count me in as a participant!


----------



## raidersfan

Being a Raiders fan i don't usually have much hope going into the season, but this year I am as pumped as ever.:teeth After the release of the biggest bust in NFL history in Jamarcus. Then the amazing draft class with the next Patrick Willis in Rolando McClain and a total steal in Bruce Campbell. Also the addition of Jason Campbell who I believe to have pro bowl potential can only help this team. So we can finally now open up our offense and hopefully raise DHB and Darren McFadden level of play. And as always the defense led by Nnamdi Asomugha will be solid and keep us i games. And with the turbulent off seasons in San Diego and Denver, the AFC West is prime for the taking. So i think its legitimate that the Raiders go 9-7 or 10-6 and win the AFC West.


----------



## raidersfan

And if yall start a fantasy football league i would love to join


----------



## Jnmcda0

Rasputin_1 said:


> This is how I feel about my teams chances this year.


[Insert joke that would get me an infraction here]


----------



## Keith

I'm a Patriots fan adding Tory Holt was a nice pickup for the offense the defense is going to be young might turn out to be a good thing though. The Patriots reign is over i think, though their still contenders. If the defense matures quickly and they get Welker back their gonna be a scary team to play not overly excited about the running game our offense is definitely more of a passing one. I think the team to watch out for in the AFC is the Ravens they made some nice additions. The Jets have the potential to be really good too. It'll be interesting to see if them or the Patriots will win the AFC east this season sorry Dolphins fans and my deepest sympathies to the Bills fans.I used to be a Bills fan in the early 90s when the Patriots were absolutely terrible I still wanted the Pats to win when they played each other so I'm not a bandwagoner.I sat through a lot of terrible seasons as a kid.


----------



## Mar55

Cowboys!


----------



## Harrington

I love football. Go Ravens!


----------



## basketball is my drug

This is the year my Seahawks go back to the playoffs and make some noise.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Oh crap, the Saints won it all last year. I will be rooting for any team that doesn't have a Superbowl trophy now, except for the Falcons and Panthers.


----------



## Louis

Think adding tory holt really going to help the pats keep the division this year, the jets have talked a lot but thats it, they let manning advance to the superbowl and hes horrible under pressure, his o-line is really what made his career the pass rush hurts him bad.

I think the raven will take the AFC or the pats, ravens just have it all right now. I'm loving the dallas D they have a shot but will probably flop in the playoffs, minnesota or greenbay will take the nfc.


----------



## rdrr

Hard Knocks, Jets, Super Bowl.


----------



## melissa75

Texans are looking good! 

But, more importantly, approx. 4 hours until Cowboys kick-off against McNabb and the 'Skins. :clap


----------



## shyvr6

What was up with that Lions game ruling? What a bs rule. He clearly had possesion the entire time, but because he let go of the ball when he was getting up it's not a TD? They need to change that rule or make some exceptions.


----------



## basketball is my drug

seahawks proving all the doubters wrong!


----------



## Toad Licker

melissa75 said:


> But, more importantly, approx. 4 hours until Cowboys kick-off against McNabb and the 'Skins. :clap


This is the only game I've been looking forward to today, Skins just might have a decent season with McNabb.


----------



## warcraft

Toad Licker said:


> This is the only game I've been looking forward to today, Skins just might have a decent season with McNabb.


Not with Rabach, Sellers, and Dhall on the team. The defense is HORRIBLE at run stoppage especially when we got lineman playing as olbs (carter and orakpo). 3-4 sucks.

Cowboys are a dysfunctional team, they either show up or they don't and it could go either way (just like skins).

The skins should not have won this game, they played awful and if the cowboys had their 2 starters back for the oline, they would've won. If they can barely beat the cowboys, how do you expect them to have a chance against the Patriots/Saints/Vikings/Giants/Packers/Texans?


----------



## Toad Licker

^Agreed the Cowboys shot themselves in the foot the whole game with their penalties if it wasn't for their big mistakes at the end of the half and especially at the end of the game the Redskins wouldn't have won it.


----------



## Louis

rdrr said:


> Hard Knocks, Jets, Super Bowl.


any team which lets media and public get that into them will never win the superbowl.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

My Bucs squeaked by the Browns thanks to turnovers. I feel bad for the Browns, losing to my Bucs speaks volumes. Delhomme at QB was a mistake from the start; the guy just blows. I wish the Browns and the Lions win a Superbowl soon enough.


----------



## Ironpain

Can't believe The Chargers got walked on like that by The Chiefs. I am rooting for the Chargers (backing California) but still man those Chiefs were dominating tonight and how did we end up opening up the lane, what was going on with us? We started out looking good but they just found more momentum.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

OMG, Mark Sanchez really sucks. I root for him though because you don't often see Hispanic QBs in the NFL, but he sorta reminds of a Hispanic Shawn King right now (which is a really bad thing). I was hoping for Sanchez to fall to the bucs on the 09 draft, but right now I would take Josh Freeman over him. At least Freeman seems to be a better QB and was selected 10+ picks after him.


----------



## Lone Soldier

Hoping for a great year for my Miami Dolphins! We barely passed the Bills last week and now we have to play the Favre and Peterson led Vikings. And am I the only one who thinks the Lions got completely robbed last week or what?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It's been 3 days and I still can't believe the Cowboys ran a play with 4 seconds left in the half, and fumbled it for Washington to put up 7 points. The worst part was the fumble happened because he was trying to gain an extra few yards...with no time left on the clock...


----------



## Anonymouz

I'll be looking forward to watching my Ravens play the Packers in the super bowl. :b

Vick should start for the Eagles. I want Kolb to succeed, but I don't think it will happen.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Every single year the Niners manage to rope me into believing they're actually pretty decent. They really should have gone after McNabb - a slightly washed up former super star is still a huge improvement over *sob* Alex Smith.


----------



## Jnmcda0

RyeCatcher86 said:


> Every single year the Niners manage to rope me into believing they're actually pretty decent.


As a Bengals fan, I can relate. Sometimes I feel like Charlie Brown trying to kick the football. Every year I think the Bengals are going to be decent and every year Lucy pulls the football away and the Bengals end up missing the playoffs or losing the first playoff game.

There were a few years in the late '90s and early '00s that I knew the Bengals were going to be terrible, but most years they do just enough in the offseason to make me think they might finally have it together.


----------



## Squid24

Consider me kinda on the Michael Vick bandwagon. I think Kolb will be ok, but he hasn't proved anything yet. Vick used to be a quality starter, even if he was overrated, and he's looking really sharp right now. If Kolb looks bad against the Jags next week, I don't see how you can justify keeping him there.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Squid24 said:


> Consider me kinda on the Michael Vick bandwagon. I think Kolb will be ok, but he hasn't proved anything yet. Vick used to be a quality starter, even if he was overrated, and he's looking really sharp right now. If Kolb looks bad against the Jags next week, I don't see how you can justify keeping him there.


I think Mike Vick is a good QB. He is one of the most exciting players to watch. With that said, I don't think the Eagles are going to get to the promise land with Vick. I just don't think he is a Super Bowl caliber QB. He has choked in the playoffs against good defenses in the past. IMO, with Vick, the Eagles are going to get pretty much the same results as they did with McNabb (Which means no Superbowl ring). I think they should give Kolb a chance or two to redeem himself.


----------



## Absolution

I just hope my 49ers can put up some sort of fight against the Saints tonight.


----------



## warcraft

shynesshellasucks said:


> I think Mike Vick is a good QB. He is one of the most exciting players to watch. With that said, I don't think the Eagles are going to get to the promise land with Vick. I just don't think he is a Super Bowl caliber QB. He has choked in the playoffs against good defenses in the past. IMO, with Vick, the Eagles are going to get pretty much the same results as they did with McNabb (Which means no Superbowl ring). I think they should give Kolb a chance or two to redeem himself.


They will not be going to the promise land with Andy Reids playcalling. Kolb looks like Jason Campbell, extremely slow decision making, fails to audible or adjust protection, cannot read defenses, and immobile. The eagles got good receivers only in Mcnabbs final year. Vick on the other hand is not used to the complex defenses of today (3-4, blitz packages)...it's going to take sometime to get to where he was in his falcon days. Also, the whole Oline needs to be replaced.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

warcraft said:


> They will not be going to the promise land with Andy Reids playcalling. Kolb looks like Jason Campbell, extremely slow decision making, fails to audible or adjust protection, cannot read defenses, and immobile. The eagles got good receivers only in Mcnabbs final year. Vick on the other hand is not used to the complex defenses of today (3-4, blitz packages)...it's going to take sometime to get to where he was in his falcon days. Also, the whole Oline needs to be replaced.


Didn't McNabb have TO the year they lost the Superbowl? And also, didn't the Eagles acquire Desean Jackson about two years ago? IMO, those were the Eagles best recievers during the McNabb era. I don't really know much about their other receivers. I think the Eagles had a good chance to win the Superbowl some years back, but they say McNabb lacked mental toughness.

Vick was good but inconsistent in his Falcon days. The Bucs and the Eagle defense shut him down in the Playoffs. Who knows, maybe Vick can fare better with better O-line and receivers. I wouldn't expect him to put good numbers against a decent/good defense though.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Good game by the 49ers. The Saints just got lucky and won the turnover battle. Turnovers were a fundamental part of the Saints' success last year.


----------



## Absolution

*Sigh*

This loss stings.


----------



## Toad Licker

That was an awesome game lastnight the best game I've seen this season and here I didn't think it was even going to be a close one lol.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1

If the niners can be consistent this season and play like they did last night minus the turnovers, they will go to the playoffs and make some noise. They must be prepared for every game, otherwise you don't know which team is going to come out, the one against the seahawks, or the one that played lights out last night against the saints. They should easily run away with the nfc west division, considering how crappy it is this year.


----------



## Absolution

And my 9ers are 0-4. I give up.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Absolution said:


> And my 9ers are 0-4. I give up.


Me too. 7-9 wins the division and they can't even manage that?!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Bad luck for the Eagles. Just when Vick starts looking like a real NFL QB, rather than a running back playing quarterback, he gets injured.


----------



## RyanJ

My good for nothing half-assed predictions for all 32 teams:

After going 2-7, the Arizona Cardinals' Ken Whisenhunt will physically drag Kurt Warner back to the football field and force him to play quarterback at gun point.

After personally winning the Super Bowl on a 70 yard field goal, the Atlanta Falcons' Matt Bryant will become the highest paid player in team history.

The Baltimore Ravens will make it deep into the post season as Ray Lewis continues to rip opposing offensive players limb from limb and Joe Flacco keeps smoking a bowl before each game to stay that relaxed.

The Buffalo Bills will give up even trying to win and hire Matt Millen in attempt to finally be the best at something...sucking.

Knowing that at least their defense is pretty good, the Carolina Panthers will fondly remember the days before Jake Delhomme's brain imploded.

The Chicago Bears will bring in Flozell Adams and live with the false starts just to keep Jay Cutlers brains from being completely turned to mush.

Cincinnati Bengals fans will get to witness an implosion of epic proportions as the team continues to lose and the T-Ocho drama puts The Real Housewives of (your crappy state here) to shame.

Even though the Cleveland Browns just won a game they could very likely lose the next five on the way to another exciting seas......zzzzzzzzzzz.

Tony Romo and the Dallas Cowboys are going to be great until December when they will completely collapse and miss out on the playoffs.

The Denver Broncos' Kyle Orton will bring back the neck beard...oh and throw for 10,000 yards even though the team will miss the playoffs.

The Detroit Lions are going to...zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Green Bay Packers' Aaron Rodgers WILL air it out and score touchdowns at which point he will do that annoying trophy belt dance thing.

The Houston Texans will nab a wild card berth thanks to Adrian Foster racking up more yards per game than the entire Buffalo Bills offense manages in a season.

After a .500 start the Indianapolis Colts will have a great regular season, after which Peyton Manning (aka: The Great One) will find a way to choke in the postseason. The press will find a way to blame it on someone else.

The Jacksonville Jaguars...hey, they have MJD...and just beat the Colts. Yeah, who am I kidding, don't get your hopes up.

The Kansas City Chiefs are 3-0...which means they will finish no worse than 3-13.

The Miami Dolphins will continue to play with heart and that will continue to not be enough. Hey, that Brandon Marshall kid is actually pretty good.

After barely squeezing into the postseason thanks to the return of Sidney Rice and the heroics of Adrian Peterson, Brett Favre will throw a critical season ending pick at some point prior to the Minnesota Vikings making the Super Bowl.

The New England Patriots will score 500 points a game but the defense will give up between 400 and 600. 

The New Orleans Saints are probably going to end with a decent record but their dreams of repeating will end up like Reggie Bush's Heisman Trophy if they keep playing like this.

I see Manning Face in the future of the New York Giants.

The New York Jets are a classy football team that I'm sure will continue to do well. Did that sound like I was being serious?

The Oakland Raiders - Our coach can beat up your coach. Oh, you said the point was actually to win games?

I, for one, think trading Donovan McNabb within the division was a great move by the Philadelphia Eagles. Kevin Kolb is going to be much better. Wait are we still being serious? They better hope Michael Vick stays healthy.

At 3-1 without Ben Roethlisberger, Pittsburgh Steelers are looking pretty good right now. Time for Big Ben to get married or at least start paying someone...if only for the sake of the team.

So the San Diego Chargers started slow...is anyone shocked? It's all uphill after here. The only thing Philip Rivers wants for Christmas is Vincent Jackson.

The San Francisco 49ers...hey they were really good a few years ago weren't they.

The Seattle Seahawks still have a legitimate shot at winning a terrible division (seriously...like RyeCatcher86 said 7-9 is perfectly fine - it's like our 12-4) if only they can beat the:

St. Louis Rams who suddenly look like they might not completely suck thanks to one Samuel Bradford (who is right now thinking..."take THAT, Tim Tebow!"). 

Hey, at least the Tampa Bay Buccaneers are probably going to be better than last year.

The Tennessee Titans have Chris Johnson. Chris Johnson! CJ2K I say! OK, yeah...and that's about it.

Is it just me or is Donovan McNabb the only Washington ******* who is not as old as time? Still, the teams seems to be doing pretty good so far. You know the collapse is coming, so just enjoy this for now.


----------



## Squid24

shynesshellasucks said:


> Bad luck for the Eagles. Just when Vick starts looking like a real NFL QB, rather than a running back playing quarterback, he gets injured.


And Kevin Kolb looks awful, absolutely awful. He'll get another game this weekend and I'm almost hoping he fails miserably again so we can turn the page on this era.


----------



## Squid24

RyanJ said:


> After a .500 start the Indianapolis Colts will have a great regular season, after which Peyton Manning (aka: The Great One) will find a way to choke in the postseason. The press will find a way to blame it on someone else.


My favorite Manning moment was a few years ago after an early playoff choke (of course) and he went in front of the media after the game and said, this is almost verbatim: "I'm going to be a good teammate and not name anyone, but we had serious protection issues out there"

And the media guys PRAISED him for throwing his OL under the bus without naming names!

My second favorite moment is a sideline video of Manning approaching the O linemen during a game and giving them crap before Tarik Glenn comes in and tells him to get the hell out of there. Manning's frightened child reaction is priceless.


----------



## redtogo72

RyanJ said:


> The New Orleans Saints are probably going to end with a decent record but their dreams of repeating will end up like Reggie Bush's Heisman Trophy if they keep playing like this.


It's hard to tell what's exactly wrong with the Saints. Why is our offense struggling so much? That's the one part of our team, I thought would always play well.

Despite our play, we are 3-1, and it could have easily been 4-0 if our kicker had made a relatively short field goal in OT, during the game vs Atlanta. We've played mostly teams with losing records, so it's tough to say how we will fare when we play tougher teams like the Steelers and Ravens.

NFC seems so wide open right now; There's not really a favorite right now. There's not 1 or 2 teams dominating every game. Beginning last season, the Saints were beating teams by 2-3 touchdowns. Minnesota was winning all of their games too.


----------



## warcraft

Just can't believe the Vikings acquired Moss from the pats.


----------



## Absolution

RyeCatcher86 said:


> Me too. 7-9 wins the division and they can't even manage that?!


And now on the verge of 0-5. Season's over.


----------



## rockguitarist89

warcraft said:


> Just can't believe the Vikings acquired Moss from the pats.


If Brett Favre can stop playing like an old man, this can really help the Vikings out. If Favre continues to struggle, Moss won't do much because he won't be getting the ball often.

Vikings have a tough first half of the season, but once that's over, they should be able to get on a roll and make the playoffs.


----------



## Jnmcda0

ARGGGHHHHH!!!!! Why do the Bengals always have to defeat themselves? 

Can we draft a new owner next year?


----------



## RyanJ

Something about Brett Favre + Darrelle Revis and Antonio Cromartie seems like a bad combo to me. We'll see how tonight goes...

Edit: OK, it was Dwight Lowery... Still, the game essentially ended on a Favre pick 6. How apropo..


----------



## anonymid

Welcome back, Deion Branch!


----------



## foe

anonymid said:


> Welcome back, Deion Branch!


Welcome back indeed. I like this offensive squad, a lot of hard-worker, no real superstars. Might sound crazy but I don't think Moss was that big of a lost if we can re-create the Super Bowl years with the screens and short passes.

The defense is looking a lot better the last two games.

I also picked Woodhead for my FF team. He's gonna be a good bye week sub guy. :yes


----------



## rockguitarist89

anonymid said:


> Welcome back, Deion Branch!


The dude is a beast for the Patriots, and only for the Patriots! lol

Great game by Branch. Exceeded my expectations for coming into the game so soon, even though I know he is familiar with the New Englands system.

Since I'm from Texas, let me say something about the Texans. I don't see them finishing any better than 8-8. I'm surpised they won today. They only led for the first time in the game after their last touchdown. Their defense SUCKSSSSSSSS! They are worse this year than last, and their pass defense is the worst in the league. I'm so disappointed, but oh well. If Kubiak doesn't finish at least 9-7, I don't think he'll be back for another year.

And, LOL, at Colt McCoy getting 280+ yards passing. I'm proud of him after most analysts concurred he would get 5 pass attempts total. I'm sure most of it was during garbage time, when they were down, but good job to him.


----------



## Keith

anonymid said:


> Welcome back, Deion Branch!


 Yes!! Great game today! Deion had a huge impact today which impressed me I didnt think he'd be that good his first game back as a Patriot.The Defense played well too and how about that punt by Mesko in OT?


----------



## Toad Licker

Hell of a sundaynight football game lastnight went right down to the wire, I love games like that.


----------



## millenniumman75

Jnmcda0 said:


> ARGGGHHHHH!!!!! Why do the Bengals always have to defeat themselves?
> 
> Can we draft a new owner next year?


I know :fall. Everything is in place....but the OWNER!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Wow the NFL has had many fluky games this year; most of these games felt like a crap shoot. I guess that's just the nature of the NFL which also brings excitement. I don't know why the Saints are playing like the good ole Aints. The Turnovers aided to the Browns destroying them; I wasn't really expecting that. Perhaps it's just the the Superbowl hang over.


----------



## foe

I'm still shock how the Cowboys were predicted to be a Super Bowl contending team. Do these experts not realize who their head coach is?

I'll be surprise if Wade Phillips gets a head coaching position ever again after he gets fired, at least not in the NFL. Phillips, Norv Turner and coaches like them are meant to be coordinators, not head coaches.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Full of Empty said:


> I'm still shock how the Cowboys were predicted to be a Super Bowl contending team. Do these experts not realize who their head coach is?
> 
> I'll be surprise if Wade Phillips gets a head coaching position ever again after he gets fired, at least not in the NFL. Phillips, Norv Turner and coaches like them are meant to be coordinators, not head coaches.


Yeah Wade Phillips and Norv Turner are bad head coaches. Perhaps Jon Gruden or Bill Cowher can land a job somewhere there.


----------



## Ironpain

shynesshellasucks said:


> Yeah Wade Phillips and Norv Turner are bad head coaches. Perhaps Jon Gruden or Bill Cowher can land a job somewhere there.


I've been seeing people say that Wade Philips needs to be fired, I saw that game last night, to alot of people it looked as soon as Romo was out the boys cut tail now I'm not a Cowboys fan so I'm not invested in their season but I feel bad for them cause I know here in Toronto what it's like to have a team that has struggled and yet they still have fans who are loyal and faithful enough to support them people who just support the team and not necessarily whether or not they can make it to the play offs.


----------



## foe

Jets shut out by Packers. Patriots take over atop the AFC East. :clap


----------



## RyanJ

People complain when Bill Belichick goes for it on fourth-and-1 or fourth-and-2.

Rex Ryan goes for it on *fourth-and-18* from his own 20. Now _that_ is ballsy. Not necessarily smart, but ballsy.

(Yes, I know it was a fake punt...still...)


----------



## rdrr

I think the browns had a similar play (haha family secret plays maybe) last week where the punter ran like 50 yds.


----------



## millenniumman75

My Bengals are two and five.
For the 11th time in franchise history, the Bengals went WINLESS in the entire month of October.
Terrell Owens should NEVER have come here.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

millenniumman75 said:


> My Bengals are two and five.
> For the 11th time in franchise history, the Bengals went WINLESS in the entire month of October.
> Terrell Owens should NEVER have come here.


:lol Yeah, cause the Bengals were a fine organization before T.O. He's actually having a nice year...
Now, as for the Cowboys...where can I find the nearest bridge?


----------



## redtogo72

I just noticed the tag for this thread: cowboys win! :S

Wow, Jets couldn't score any points while playing at home?

Saints looked very good tonight. That win gave me hope that they will be okay this season.


----------



## Ironpain

Biggest shocker of the night, The Lions beating the Red Skins, that was priceless and it's ironic considering the biggest shocker in the NFL this year was the Browns beating the Saints and then the Saints beating the steelers. What has been your shocker of the season so far?


----------



## kos

After an 8 game period no one in the history of the nfl has thrown for more yards then Philip Rivers. I know we're 3-5 and might not make the playoffs but atleast that is something to look foward to. I think the record has stood for like 26 years so that would be pretty cool if he broke it. Once we get Vincent Jackson back in week 12 look out!


----------



## millenniumman75

Ironpain said:


> Biggest shocker of the night, The Lions beating the Red Skins, that was priceless and it's ironic considering the biggest shocker in the NFL this year was the Browns beating the Saints and then the Saints beating the steelers. What has been your shocker of the season so far?


 The Bengals going 2 and 5 so far :flush


----------



## Toad Licker

Ironpain said:


> What has been your shocker of the season so far?


The 49'ers beating anyone!


----------



## RyanJ

It looks like the Vikings have just waived Randy Moss. Another brilliant move by Brad Childress and the rest of this well managed organization. I'm glad they took the time to think this one through. Stay classy, guys...

Seriously...can we just ship Childress and Wade Phillips off to an island somewhere...far away from football?


----------



## Ironpain

RyanJ said:


> It looks like the Vikings have just waived Randy Moss. Another brilliant move by Brad Childress and the rest of this well managed organization. I'm glad they took the time to think this one through. Stay classy, guys...
> 
> Seriously...can we just ship Childress and Wade Phillips off to an island somewhere...far away from football?


Only problem is there might be a lost tribe of young football players on the island who's only way of getting off is having a winning season against the island people with Childress and Phillips that team will have the combined winning season of the Bills and the Cowboys which is to say no winning season lol. Yes and take the Buffalo Bills and their coaching staff with you (oh now the island football players are really screwed) What was up with the rant from Moss though I guess he's regretted leaving New England, do you think New England would take him back (not the players the fans?


----------



## Ironpain

Do you think that the New England Patriots fans will welcome the return of Randy Moss? I would think so, New England fans were sad to see him go and hey Miracles are nice and yes they can happen Twice (just ask Team Canada) but I definitely think New England could get him back if they agree to keep up his salary, he's on Waivers though so lets see if New England gets him a second time. 

Did anyone see the Rant, wow you know he's hiding his frustration and regret. I know that Favre wants to keep up this streak of his but at what cost? there comes a time when you realize that the best thing for your team at a specific age is that you let the young generation come in, do you think Favre can keep it up very long? Jordan was what 37 when he officially retired and Wayne was what in his mid 30's as well.


----------



## Prakas

This season sucks..I'm a Colts fan, but it's a mediocre season at best across the boards.

I'm quietly hoping the Lions get game back, I think they can be some serious competition next year.


----------



## AliBaba

It's a bye week. Go Bears! ukeukeuke

Jay Cutler :bash

Jay Cutler :yay:drunk


----------



## foe

Didn't watch the game but... :sus at Vick and the Eagles. 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/boxscore;_ylt=AjMXq.hg5wnvYYBkvWo5VbMisLYF?gid=20101115028


----------



## AliBaba

Full of Empty said:


> Didn't watch the game but... :sus at Vick and the Eagles.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/boxscore;_ylt=AjMXq.hg5wnvYYBkvWo5VbMisLYF?gid=20101115028


Unreal performance! Most wrote him off completely, but he was so unbelievably talented before the prison sentence that I figured he would be a huge threat even if he dropped off say 15%.

My nightmare scenario is the Packers making the playoffs and meeting Michael Vick in their first game. You can't blitz aggressively because if he gets by you it's a huge gain. So that leaves him with time to throw(he also appears to be more accurate) the ball unless your front line gets incredible push.....yet you can't play Cover 2 or anything like that because you have to move both safeties up to make at least some effort preventing him from turning the corner. :eyes

Nope....hope he breaks a leg. It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## foe

Another classic game between Peyton's Colts and Brady's Patriots again.

Peyton nearly gave me a heart attack during that 2 minute drill.


----------



## fonz

Favre's Vikings get crushed 31-3 by his old team,the Packers to go 3-7. Disappointing ending to the career of one of the game's greats...


----------



## AliBaba

fonz said:


> Disappointing ending to the career of one of the game's greats...


I wasn't overly disappointed but I'm sure you understand my position. Still, you're right it could signal the end of a great career.



Brett Favre said:


> *"This has got me at a loss for words," Favre began his post-game news conference.*


I'm guessing he didn't stop talking though.


----------



## lepoo7

WOOT! The Rams almost blew it, but, they pulled it off! Playoff bound?


----------



## shynesshellasucks

lepoo7 said:


> WOOT! The Rams almost blew it, but, they pulled it off! Playoff bound?


I think it's gonna be a close race with the Seahawks. But the NFC West winner is like finding out which midget is the tallest. I wish the Bucs were in that division.


----------



## Absolution

Well my Niners won, but they still suck. :roll


----------



## redtogo72

Absolution said:


> Well my Niners won, but they still suck. :roll


Hey, they might make the playoffs. :teeth Why couldn't you guys beat Atlanta? You had that game! (Saints fan)


----------



## lepoo7

shynesshellasucks said:


> I think it's gonna be a close race with the Seahawks. But the NFC West winner is like finding out which midget is the tallest. I wish the Bucs were in that division.


Yea, the NFC West is pretty bad, i will admit. But, When I see a team like the Rams doing really well with such a young team, I can't help but be excited:boogie
You should be thankful the Bucs won't play The Rams twice a year in the future!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

lepoo7 said:


> Yea, the NFC West is pretty bad, i will admit. But, When I see a team like the Rams doing really well with such a young team, I can't help but be excited:boogie
> You should be thankful the Bucs won't play The Rams twice a year in the future!


Something similar is going on with the Bucs too. They are the youngest team in the league; they had up to like seven rookies starting. One of them ended up in IR though. They have a better record in a better division; They only have to beat the Seahawks and the NFC West sweep will be complete.

But yeah perhaps, in the near future, the Rams will become really good with Bradford at QB . I think he could potentially be another Manning. I wanted the Bucs to trade up and draft Bradford (he was about to declare for the 09 draft) a few years back but we ended up with Freeman instead (although he doesn't seem all that bad either, but I rather have Bradford.) Don't be shocked if the Rams get beat easily in the first round of these year's playoffs though. Nothing wrong with that though, they are still a really young team.


----------



## lepoo7

shynesshellasucks said:


> Something similar is going on with the Bucs too. They are the youngest team in the league; they had up to like seven rookies starting. One of them ended up in IR though. They have a better record in a better division; They only have to beat the Seahawks and the NFC West sweep will be complete.
> 
> But yeah perhaps, in the near future, the Rams will become really good with Bradford at QB . I think he could potentially be another Manning. I wanted the Bucs to trade up and draft Bradford (he was about to declare for the 09 draft) a few years back but we ended up with Freeman instead (although he doesn't seem all that bad either, but I rather have Bradford.) Don't be shocked if the Rams get beat easily in the first round of these year's playoffs though. Nothing wrong with that though, they are still a really young team.


I watched the Bucs and Rams game online, it was fun, until TB scored the game winning TD in the final seconds, it was a heart breaker... But, I'm a huge LeGarrette Blount fan (I live in Oregon and a Duck fan) and wanna see him do really well. However, IMO, Matt Ryan or Drew Brees will be the Division winners for a while. And I know the Rams (nor any other NFC West team) won't get past either of them in the near future.
Last thing. THANK GOD, Jake Locker stayed for his senior year!:boogie Rams probably would've drafted him instead of Bradford.


----------



## fonz

lepoo7 said:


> I live in Oregon and a Duck fan


Which NFL team do most people in Oregon support?


----------



## lepoo7

fonz said:


> Which NFL team do most people in Oregon support?


Most people are Seahawk fans... They get angry when i tell them "at least a Ram isn't a made up animal" :yes.


----------



## foe

Oh my, Peyton has 11 picks, including 4 pick-six, in the last 3 games. 
Indy desperately needs Addai back or some kind of a running game.

Big game Monday night between Jets and Patriots. Pretty much for the division titles. Go Patriots!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Congrats to the Cowboys eventhough i wanted them to lose.


----------



## fonz

Why is no one talking about the Saints? They're 9-3 now and as defending champs,can't be taken too lightly surely...


----------



## fonz

A powerful statement by the Patriots,demolishing the Jets 45-3.


----------



## foe

What a beat down the Patriots put on the Jets tonight. 45-3.


----------



## Keith

I had faith in the Patriots but what a game I wasnt expecting a blowout!


----------



## AnimeV

Jets looked terrible tonight. Good thing i'm a Giants fan. =D


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Well it seems the refs gave the falgoons another victory. This time it was against my Bucs. I hope there isn't a conspiracy involving the NFL wanting to get the Falgoons to the Superbowl. 

Oh yeah, the Jets got destroyed; there goes my Superbowl pick.


----------



## hiimnotcool

shynesshellasucks said:


> Well it seems the refs gave the falgoons another victory. This time it was against my Bucs. I hope there isn't a conspiracy involving the NFL wanting to get the Falgoons to the Superbowl.
> 
> Oh yeah, the Jets got destroyed; there goes my Superbowl pick.


lol what? dude the bucs were in the game until the end. josh freeman threw a legitimate interception.....they lost fair and square. u mad?


----------



## yourfavestoner

It was a close call, but I could understand that they didn't see enough to overturn it. Pereira thought they would, though.

Really sad the Bucs lost that game.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

hiimnotcool said:


> lol what? dude the bucs were in the game until the end. josh freeman threw a legitimate interception.....they lost fair and square. u mad?


Yeah I'm kinda mad. I was just kidding about the falgoon thing; I just think it's funny.

But I think the refs did have an impact one way or another. Not only the pick, there was a clear block on the back, that was not called, during the kickoff return for touchdown. That happened right after the Bucs scored a TD which killed momentum. It pissed me off so much. This ain't the first time it happened this year; the Refs also screwed us over in the game in ATL. Both were winnable games.

Some games ago, the Falcons also had caught a break against the Ravens when they weren't called for the offensive pass interference that resulted in the winning touchdown.


----------



## lepoo7

Rams are 6-6 and 1st in the NFC west (holds tie breaker over SEA). Not bad for a team projected to finish the year with 2-3 wins.


----------



## Absolution

lepoo7 said:


> Rams are 6-6 and 1st in the NFC west (holds tie breaker over SEA). Not bad for a team projected to finish the year with 2-3 wins.


I'm glad the Rams are in first place. My Niners suck and I hate Seattle.


----------



## LALoner

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/555532

Funny Flash game with Rex Ryan eating food. You lose points if he eats a vegetable.


----------



## Anonymouz

LALoner said:


> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/555532
> 
> Funny Flash game with Rex Ryan eating food. You lose points if he eats a vegetable.


Hahaha I was just playing this the other day. One of the funniest things I've seen in a while.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

cowboys play sunday night. its papas night. :banana and game of the week.


----------



## foe

The Patriots are on a mission. Have to be Super Bowl favorites now.

Gave up a total 10 points against Jets and Bears.


----------



## melissa75

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> cowboys play sunday night. its papas night. :banana and game of the week.


...and, a possible chance for us to make it to the playoffs. Need Vick to have a bad night tonight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> ...and, a possible chance for us to make it to the playoffs. Need Vick to have a bad night tonight.


Really? I don't know about that. I don't think 8-8 is getting in.


----------



## melissa75

^ A guy on the radio this morning was talking about a scenario where the Cowboys would make it at 8-8, so it's only possible. I wish I could remember who it was. I don't even recall what all would have to happen, but basically the stars will have to align perfectly. Haha.


----------



## foe

According to ESPN, Favre's 297 starting streak ends tonight. He is inactive for tonight's game.


----------



## fonz

Well it was a great streak,amazing really. Wonder if he'll come back for the last 2-3 weeks.BTW: In American sports,why do they seem to seperate regular season from postseason stats so much? It seems so weird to me. Like they say Favre played 297 consecutive regular season,but 321 games including postseason. Well who cares about the 297 as a number,those other 24 games are still games. NBA players when they give their points total,it's usually only in regular season - that's bizarre...


----------



## anonymid

fonz said:


> Well it was a great streak,amazing really. Wonder if he'll come back for the last 2-3 weeks.BTW: In American sports,why do they seem to seperate regular season from postseason stats so much? It seems so weird to me. Like they say Favre played 297 consecutive regular season,but 321 games including postseason. Well who cares about the 297 as a number,those other 24 games are still games. NBA players when they give their points total,it's usually only in regular season - that's bizarre...


 Yeah, in American sports it's conventional to keep regular-season and post-season stats separate. I guess it's arbitrary, but it's so deeply ingrained that I don't see it ever changing. There's an interesting discussion on the topic here:

http://www.insidethebook.com/ee/index.php/site/comments/derek_jeter_has_3022_mlb_hits_so_far/


----------



## Absolution

It's because some players don't make it to the playoffs often or at all. So it's not fair to compare a player's combined season and post-season stats, who sees the playoffs often, to one who doesn't. Those numbers will be inflated, obviously.


----------



## jedigurl3

Go pats~yeaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

The Redskins benched McNabb after losing to my Bucs. McNabb didn't have a bad day statistically to begin with. Come on, they just gave the guy a huge contract. Shanny is nuts, now the mighty Rex Grossman is going to start.


----------



## Squid24

^^ and people think he was treated poorly in Philadelphia. Benched for the Sex cannon, that's got to hurt. His skins career has to be over now.


----------



## foe

Patriots win again, they're definitely favorites to win it all.

Funniest play of the season.
Look at that big fella carrying the ball like a baby...he's a Right Guard. :lol


----------



## Emanresu

The Giants/Eagles game was LOL!


----------



## lepoo7

The NFC West may be the worst division in NFL history. The winner will finish .500 or less...


----------



## anonymid

Full of Empty said:


> Patriots win again, they're definitely favorites to win it all.
> 
> Funniest play of the season.
> Look at that big fella carrying the ball like a baby...he's a Right Guard. :lol


That was so awesome; that play made my night. I love how he was carrying the ball. :lol If he made it all the way to the end zone, I think I would've lost it. Go Pats!


----------



## rockyraccoon

The Steelers, the Pats, and the Falcons all clinched playoff births today.


----------



## uffie

to all the new york fans out there






you lost cliff lee and you lost a 21 point lead in the 4th quarter


----------



## LALoner

uffie said:


> to all the new york fans out there
> 
> you lost cliff lee and you lost a 21 point lead in the 4th quarter


Nope, we held off the Steelers and won.


----------



## rockyraccoon

LALoner said:


> Nope, we held off the Steelers and won.


 The Steelers may have lost that game, but they still clinched a playoff birth.


----------



## fonz

ihl said:


> The Steelers may have lost that game, but they still clinched a playoff birth.


LOL at your avatar - grimey...


----------



## rockyraccoon

fonz said:


> LOL at your avatar - grimey...


 The Frank Grimes episode is one of my favourites. Frank Grimes exposed the great incompetence of Homer Simpson, but nobody would listen to him. Grimey went insane.

Reverand LoveJoy "Frank Grimes, or Grimey as he liked to be called..."

Homer, at the funeral of Frank Grimes, "Marge change the channel".

Classic.


----------



## jedigurl3

:yes Pats all tha way baby!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Kinda crappy that my Bucs and the Giants went 10-6, and both destroyed the Seahawks, but yet the Seahaws still got in the playoffs with a 7-9 record and the Bucs and Giants didn't. the NFL should fix this IMO. Oh well, I'll still pray that the Seahawks upset the Saints. I personally really dislike the Saints.


----------



## Jnmcda0

shynesshellasucks said:


> Kinda crappy that my Bucs and the Giants went 10-6, and both destroyed the Seahawks, but yet the Seahaws still got in the playoffs with a 7-9 record and the Bucs and Giants didn't. the NFL should fix this IMO.


I disagree. While it is unfortunate for the teams that have a better record, I don't think the rule should be changed.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Jnmcda0 said:


> I disagree. While it is unfortunate for the teams that have a better record, I don't think the rule should be changed.


I just find it really unfair; The Bucs went 4-0 against all NFC West opponents. The Giants and Bucs crushed the Seahawks 41-7(*in Seattle*), and 38-15 respectively. The Giants and Bucs would have easily made it out in first place in that division. And on top of that, Seattle gets homefield advantage over better teams like the Saints and Packers.


----------



## foe

For those who missed it, here is Lynch's video game-like TD run. 8-9 broken tackles??? Crazy!!!!


----------



## anonymid

That was crazy. It was like a Bo Jackson Tecmo Bowl run. Just hittin' the 'A' button, breakin' those tackles. :lol


----------



## AliBaba

*GO PACK GO!* :drunk I'm wearing my NFL Officially Licensed Packer men's(!) silk bikini briefs for luck. They feel nice.


----------



## basketball is my drug

the seahawks just proving the doubters wrong. what a game


----------



## ThisGuy

Full of Empty said:


> For those who missed it, here is Lynch's video game-like TD run. 8-9 broken tackles??? Crazy!!!!




I already saw the highlights, but still don't believe it.


----------



## hiimnotcool

Full of Empty said:


> For those who missed it, here is Lynch's video game-like TD run. 8-9 broken tackles??? Crazy!!!!


I was actually at the game...Simply incredible. One of the best runs in NFL history and I saw it live!!


----------



## LALoner




----------



## tlgibson97

I just read an article talking about the seismic activity that was registered during the 30 sec that run took place.

I watched the two games on saturday and both were really good games. I am a colts fan so I am bummed they lost. I sort of expected it though since they weren't playing well all year. I doubt they would have beaten the steelers anyways. 

I think the colts need to do some restructuring. They need some new coaches and they need to repair the areas that have been problems for years like defense and the running game. Manning is good but he can't do it all and as we saw during a stetch this year he is human and makes his share of mistakes.


----------



## Absolution

Rodgers is killing it. I really hope the Packers win the SB. As a Niner fan, I dream of what could've been if we drafted him instead.


----------



## foe

This is when I f--king sports. :bash :cry

Out of all teams that could have beaten the Patriots, it had to be the Jets. 

Go Aaron Rogers and the Packers!!?? :stu


----------



## foe

New England had an 8-game winning streak coming into the playoffs, I guess it had to end.

I can't believe this but I hope the Steelers kill the Jets next week. And then Packers over the Steelers in the Super Bowl.


----------



## LALoner

Jets are winners in life and in football.


----------



## rdrr

rdrr said:


> Hard Knocks, Jets, Super Bowl.


I said this in this thread on august 21st, 2010. I feel really really good right now.


----------



## anonymid

Full of Empty said:


> This is when I f--king sports. :bash :cry
> 
> Out of all teams that could have beaten the Patriots, it had to be the Jets.


Yeah, this one really hurts. It's starting to seem like a loooong time since those Super Bowl wins. Lately it's just been disappointing playoff losses. It's hard to say if this one will rank up there with the Super Bowl loss to the Giants or the AFC Championship loss to the Colts (the one where the Pats blew a big halftime lead, 21-3 or whatever it was), but for now at least, it hurts just as much. :cry

And yeah, of all the teams to lose to, it had to be the Jets. At least I have someone to root _against_ the rest of the way now.

(And this of course makes it all the more imperative that the reloaded Red Sox put a hurtin' on the Yankees this year. Now I'm just antsy for baseball season to start!)


----------



## fonz

Full of Empty said:


> I can't believe this but I hope the Steelers kill the Jets next week. And then Packers over the Steelers in the Super Bowl.


Don't worry - the Steelers will no doubt find some way of strangling them in the Conference Championship game...


----------



## LALoner

What if the Bears fielded a team of 11 one foot tall mini Ditkas?


----------



## Meathead

Packers fan here looking forward to seeing my man Aaron Rodgers chew up the Bears in the NFCCG


----------



## LALoner

Bart Scott is the human courage wolf.


----------



## LALoner

They need a new rule ordering that frisbee dogs be the half time show at every game.


----------



## intuition

It's gonna be green and gold all day Sunday


----------



## lepoo7

Geenbay has looked good all year! I think this is the year of the cheese. All six of there loses came at 4 points or less. I'm sure they would've smashed my Rams...


----------



## LALoner

http://espn.go.com/espnradio/player?rd=1#/podcenter/?id=6042528&autoplay=1&callsign=WEPNAM

I found this radio interview with former Jet player Dennis Byrd to be inspiring.


----------



## Karsten

Jets!


----------



## LALoner

adult language warning.


----------



## OrbitalResonance

Go Pack!


----------



## rdrr

Sunday, Jets vs. Steelers........... Cant Wait!


----------



## LALoner

Can't Wait rant remix.

Look out Steelers we're coming.


----------



## AliBaba

Absolution said:


> I really hope the Packers win the SB.





Full of Empty said:


> Go Aaron Rogers and the Packers!!





Full of Empty said:


> And then Packers over the Steelers in the Super Bowl.





Meathead said:


> Packers fan here looking forward to seeing my man Aaron Rodgers chew up the Bears in the NFCCG





intuition said:


> It's gonna be green and gold all day Sunday





lepoo7 said:


> Geenbay has looked good all year! I think this is the year of the cheese. All six of there loses came at 4 points or less. I'm sure they would've smashed my Rams...





ExplorerAtHeart said:


> Go Pack!


Word.

My Prediction:

Aaron Rodgers-567
Bears-2 (A ref will incorrectly flag the Packers for intentional grounding in the end zone resulting in a safety. The officials will converse and the play will stand.)


----------



## LALoner

Ed "guns" Hochuli is going to be the ref for the Jets vs Steeler game. I wonder if he's going to wear his usual skimpy clothing in the january cold tomorrow.


----------



## LALoner

Ed Hochuli's need to show off his old man steroid muscles vs the freezing cold. Its the game within the game.


----------



## LALoner

The cold beat Hochuli and the Steelers are beating the Jets to a pulp. This was a sucky day.


----------



## GummieBear

*Steelers my second favorite team !*


----------



## Karsten

****........ One play would've won it for us...


----------



## GummieBear

thekloWN said:


> ****........ One play would've won it for us...


 

:cry ^

_*Me*_ :haha:evil:haha:evil:banana:wink


----------



## Karsten

Cruellll!! ^^


----------



## intuition

Couldn't have asked for a better matchup. Hopefully the trophy comes home February 6th


----------



## RyanJ

I would like to take this moment to give a heartfelt thank you to Mike Tomlin, Dick LeBeau, and the Pittsburgh Steelers for the public service they performed today.

They finally shut up Rex "Let's go eat a goddamn snack" Ryan and the Real Trash Talkers of New Jersey.

Even if your team sucked this year (i.e. went 6-10 :teeth) you can now watch two teams that have at least a modicum of class play in the Superbowl. You're welcome NFL fans. :yes

Your Moment of Zen (@ about 50 seconds)


----------



## stylicho

Packers finally letting Desmond Bishop play.


----------



## LALoner

RyanJ said:


> I would like to take this moment to give a heartfelt thank you to Mike Tomlin, Dick LeBeau, and the Pittsburgh Steelers for the public service they performed today.
> 
> They finally shut up Rex "Let's go eat a goddamn snack" Ryan and the Real Trash Talkers of New Jersey.
> 
> Even if your team sucked this year (i.e. went 6-10 :teeth) you can now watch two teams that have at least a modicum of class play in the Superbowl. You're welcome NFL fans. :yes
> 
> Your Moment of Zen (@ about 50 seconds)


Yeah the Jets have no class, not like Big Rape Roethlisburger and old man Rooney who supported Obama to be made Ambassador to Beerland.


----------



## RyanJ

LALoner said:


> Yeah the Jets have no class, not like Big Rape Roethlisburger and old man Rooney who supported Obama to be made Ambassador to Beerland.


Heh... Jets fan? Sadly I don't care about ^ and I'm not going to defend anyone. The Steelers are not my team. Like I said...they just performed a public service to the sport of football today. Can't wait to watch the Rex Ryan presser. :yes

And let me say this...I don't hate the Jets - just THESE Jets. I don't mind Sanchez, Holmes, LT, Greene, Revis, and a few others. I'm not sure about some of those other guys though...lol


----------



## Silent Image

The Packers better win the SB because I hate the Steelers lol

I don't want my Facebook friends celebrating a Steelers title lol


----------



## rdrr

football is over... Spring Training soon.


----------



## LALoner

RyanJ said:


> Heh... Jets fan? Sadly I don't care about ^ and *I'm not going to defend anyone*. The Steelers are not my team. Like I said...they just performed a public service to the sport of football today. Can't wait to watch the Rex Ryan presser. :yes
> 
> And let me say this...I don't hate the Jets - just THESE Jets. I don't mind Sanchez, Holmes, LT, Greene, Revis, and a few others. I'm not sure about some of those other guys though...lol


Your not going to defend your own words. You said the Steelers were a classy team. They have a rapist playing QB for them. But you won't defend that because you're afraid.

Here is some of that Steeler class:


----------



## RyanJ

LALoner said:


> Your not going to defend your own words. You said the Steelers were a classy team. They have a rapist playing QB for them. But you won't defend that because you're afraid.


Heh...sorry if it hurts. I was only afraid until they converted that third down and I saw Rex throw down his headset. Now I'm doing much better. And btw...it's not like my teams are doing well...lol. I don't even have a horse in the race. You can be thankful your team got this far. All I was saying is that I just can't stand all the talk that goes on with the Jets. I don't think its what the game is supposed to be about. Ben is a little sketchy...I'll give you that. But from Mike Tomlin down they focus on playing instead of talking. That's what I was talking about with class. I'm not a Steelers fan, but I respect how they do things. Same with the Bears...same with the Packers.


----------



## lepoo7

This'll be crappy super bowl. 3 more months until the NFL Draft! :boogie


----------



## stylicho

When the girl has "down to f###" written on her shirt I'm more inclined to think it wasn't rape that Roethlisberger comitted.


----------



## melissa75

lepoo7 said:


> This'll be crappy super bowl. 3 more months until the NFL Draft! :boogie


Agreed. I don't want the Steelers (or Packers really) coming to Dallas :mum. And, they're staying within a mile of my work. Let's just get this over with already.

*sorry RockIt if you see this :afr.


----------



## RockIt

melissa75 said:


> *sorry RockIt if you see this :afr.



:lurk


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I was rooting for the Jets because of Mark Sanchez. This has been a dumb NFL season. Both #1 seeded teams got knocked out of the playoffs in one game by wildcard teams. I don't think the Packers would even be there if the Bucs would have not been robbed in the game against the Lions.(the NFL even sent an apology letter after it happened) No hard feelings though it just shows how random the NFL playoffs can be without even taking regular season records into account. Sometimes the NFL playoffs seem similar to playing Mario Party in the Nintendo Gamecube lol.


----------



## Toad Licker

Go Packers!

Go Steelers!

My favorite two teams made it to the super bowl so I'm just going to root for them both. :duck


----------



## WinterDave

I must admit to a slight bit of contentment at watching the Jets be prevented from making it to the Super Bowl....

They have nothing to be ashamed of though, they came close to beating Indy, the Patriots, and the Steelers, all in road games.That's a hell of a roll, that I don't think any team alive can do....

The NFL Draft? You mean that thing where New England has TWO 1st round picks, TWO second round picks, and TWO third round picks? :boogie

The Patriots need a pass rush and a better running game.Brady can't carry the team all by himself....

I think the Steelers are too banged up to beat Green Bay....

Another couple of months, and the eternal Boston-New York struggle will move to the baseball venue....


----------



## SociallyBroken

PUCK DA FACKERS !!!!


----------



## Absolution

Go Packers! I really hope they win this one.


----------



## Strategist

Go Pack!!



LALoner said:


> adult language warning.


:lol:lol:lol I'm so over that guy.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Go Steelers! The Pack is going down!


----------



## TenYears

LALoner said:


> Your not going to defend your own words. You said the Steelers were a classy team. They have a rapist playing QB for them. But you won't defend that because you're afraid.
> 
> Here is some of that Steeler class:


Yeah, that was a class act. Anyway I think this one will be close, I'm backing Green Bay but my gut feeling is Pittsburgh will win by 3. BTW, you can't be from Houston and back the Steelers, wouldn't matter who they're playing. Any true Houston football fan knows this.

That was a good pregame show with Drew Brees, Troy Aikmain & Jerome Bettis. Although, and I really don't mean this with any animosity, but every time I see Troy in an interview it makes me wonder sometimes....he has the moments where it looks like no one is driving the bus. Dude took one (or two or three or four) too many shots to the head, to be doing interviews I think.

Anyway as I said I think this one's gonna be close. Glad I don't have any $ on it, my anxiety would be thru the f*kcing roof.


----------



## foe

That was a great drive by Rodgers and the Packers. If they can run and pass like that, there's no turning back. It's a blow out.

Big Ben isn't on Rodgers level as a QB. He's just lucky to have a great defensive team.


----------



## foe

LOL as soon as I posted that, Worthlessberger throws a pick 6. :haha


----------



## foe

Packers add another 7 off Big Ben. 21-3, Green Bay.

Blow 'em out, Packers!


----------



## MattFoley

So many yellow pants.

Also, that was the first time I've ever seen/heard the black eyed peas. I have to say I have more musical talent in my left butt cheek then they do in their entire group. Maybe I'm just not cool enough to understand the music or something.


----------



## foe

^^^You're totally right about the Black Eyed Peas. Awful halftime show and they ruined Sweet Child O' Mine with that awful cover.

Anyway, Pittsburgh making it a close game now. 21-17 now...


----------



## TenYears

Full of Empty said:


> That was a great drive by Rodgers and the Packers. If they can run and pass like that, there's no turning back. It's a blow out.
> 
> Big Ben isn't on Rodgers level as a QB. He's just lucky to have a great defensive team.


Gotta agree, Steelers defense makes that team what it is.

I'm backing Green Bay, but hope it goes 24-24 by end of this (3rd) quarter. I did actually end up getting a square (4/4 score at end of any quarter). $125. God now I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## foe

Packers defense can't stop Steelers now. 28-25, Packers still leading...barely.


----------



## foe

31-25, Packers win. The good guys always win. 

I guess the 2007 New England were bad guys so we lost that game. :b


----------



## LALoner

Best part of the seemingly endless affair.

It was also cool to find out there is going to be another pirate movie. And seeing Big Rape lose was good.


----------



## TenYears

That was a great game, the close ones are always better. I can't think of very many other teams I'd be soooo happy to see lose.


----------



## foe

Aaron Rodgers with 3 Touchdowns on 300 yards passing. ZERO INT's.
Who is Bret Favre again?

Jordy Nelson had half of those yards but he also had a bunch of key drops too. :b


----------



## TenYears

Aaron Rodgers did an outstanding job, no question he should be mvp in my mind.
Trophie is going back home where it belongs. Big Ben just needs to go back home. Not saying he's the most over-rated QB ever, he's not, but he's right up there on the list.

I also wonder if Brett will ever be forgiven by Green Bay fans. I think that will take years. If it ever happens.


----------



## intuition

WOOOOO!!! Life is good


----------



## Prodigal Son

Jordy Nelson has been a darkhorse for a while not surprised, Rodgers is a stud. Good game


----------



## Squid24

I was rooting for the Packers, everything's good. The Eagles came the closest to beat them, so I'll claim that as a victory (I have to take what I can).


----------



## Strategist

WWWaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie
The Packers win the Superbowl!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay
Wwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockIt

Congrats to the Pack. Guess it must remain Sixburgh for now.


----------



## Strategist

need2bnormal said:


> :no


:yes


----------



## Toad Licker

Full of Empty said:


> ^^^You're totally right about the Black Eyed Peas. Awful halftime show and they ruined Sweet Child O' Mine with that awful cover.


Worst halftime show ever! They even screwed up the few songs of theirs that I actually like. I have seen youtube videos of Fergie singing Sweet Child O' Mine and she sings it well just not lastnight.

It was a decent superbowl the 3 turnovers for 21 Packer points killed the Steelers. I was rooting for both teams since I like them both so I would've been happy with either team winning.


----------



## RyanJ

Great. said:


> :yes


LOL... I knew I would see you in here. I know I shouldn't feel this way being from Viking land, but I actually don't mind the result. This current Packer team is hard to hate and Mr. Rodgers has been tearing up the neighborhood as of late.


----------



## Strategist

need2bnormal said:


> :sus I hate the ****ing packers ugh !


Aww, sour grapes? It's ok, sometimes it's hard to accept reality.

The Packers just won the Superbowl :boogie Deal with it.

:b


----------



## Strategist

RyanJ said:


> LOL... I knew I would see you in here. I know I shouldn't feel this way being from Viking land, but I actually don't mind the result. This current Packer team is hard to hate and Mr. Rodgers has been tearing up the neighborhood as of late.


Yeah, I agree, the Packers are pretty frickin awesome.

Not like you can expect the Vikings to win a Superbowl anyway, right?


----------



## RyanJ

Great. said:


> Yeah, I agree, the Packers are pretty frickin awesome.
> 
> Not like you can expect the Vikings to win a Superbowl anyway, right?


LOL...wow... You sure aren't very nice for being God.


----------



## Strategist

RyanJ said:


> LOL...wow... You sure aren't very nice for being God.


lol since when is God nice?


----------



## AliBaba

I'm really struggling over whether to change my avatar or leave it in place for the big repeat performance in 2012. Not that I'm superstitious or anything.


----------



## RyanJ

AliBaba said:


> I'm really struggling over whether to change my avatar or leave it in place for the big repeat performance in 2012. Not that I'm superstitious or anything.


So if you choose someone for your avatar, they might not do well. Hmm...

I have an idea:


----------



## fonz

RyanJ said:


> So if you choose someone for your avatar, they might not do well. Hmm...
> 
> I have an idea:


Hahaha - I love that guy


----------



## AliBaba

need2bnormal said:


> change it - it makes me SICK - EVERY-TIME I LOOK AT YOU'RE PICTURE!!!!! UGHHHHHH.


:lol I guess it's staying just the way it is then.



RyanJ said:


> So if you choose someone for your avatar, they might not do well. Hmm...
> 
> I have an idea:


I'll see if I can work up something involving that picture & a pantyhosed female foot


----------



## RyanJ

AliBaba said:


> I'll see if I can work up something involving that picture & a pantyhosed female foot


YES...that will do...lol


----------



## LALoner

Highlight of the combine is coming up, just a few days away. This is last year's Rich Eisen run.


----------



## AliBaba

Bah. "Taken down due to copyright infringement". I really wanted to watch that. The NFL doesn't waste any time either. They probably employ an army of super intelligent monkeys that scour YouTube in 3 shifts. *******s! Oh yeah:










"We won the mutha ****ing Superbowl!!!11 All shall bask in the glow of NFL championship glory."


----------



## StevenGlansberg

:yes


----------

